# Stuck Hussey Stem



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2021)

Am I hallucinating or did I hear somewhere that there were 2 different types? I'm having the damndest time getting the guts for a stem outta this fork.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2021)

Is this supposed to come out?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2021)

Did you get it to move some?  It is supposed to come out. @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 12, 2021)

mannnnn dem dirty husseys....

There are two types @bentwoody66 but the difference between the two is in the way the teeth are oriented not any real mechanical variation. 

Brant is right that it is supposed to come out, in fact it should never have been inserted that deep, my instinct is someone hammered on it trying to get it out and drove it down into a tapered part of the steertube effectively wedging that mf'er in there stronger than a factory wedge. 

Traditionally to remove a Hussey from the steer tube you "loosen" (which can mean an opposite thread that actually pulls the wedge up) the quill bolt but leave in place the secondary nut which holds the horizontal part of the stem in place. This gives you something to grab / work against while breaking the grease / grime seal and removing the vertical section from the steer tube. 

In this instance, the horizontal section was obviously removed first, at which point the stem was loose but the holder didn't know it, then the stem vertical section was hammered down in there in an effort to remove it. 

Bummer I know, my instinct in this instance is that it may be most effective to remove the steer tube from the fork crown and replace it with an identical steerer which would give you free range to get the base of the Hussey stem out and not ruin the fork in the process.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 12, 2021)

I meant to include this image to hopefully shed light on the jargon


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 12, 2021)

Now that I look closer it looks like it has moved pretty significantly from last time I saw it so maybe my thinking about having to cut the steerer is too severe - 
Is it moving Kenny?


----------



## gkeep (May 12, 2021)

Can you run a piece of threaded rod in to grab it then use some large washers on the end of the head with a nut, tighten the nut to pull/push/extract the wedge in either direction?

Good luck!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Now that I look closer it looks like it has moved pretty significantly from last time I saw it so maybe my thinking about having to cut the steerer is too severe -
> Is it moving Kenny?



I cant tell, I've tried moderate heat with a drift and a hammer. Next step is a press with slow steady pressure.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Can you run a piece of threaded rod in to grab it then use some large washers on the end of the head with a nut, tighten the nut to pull/push/extract the wedge in either direction?
> 
> Good luck!



I'll try this also


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2021)

maybe do a lil of tap, tap, tap where you see a gap! Tapping will also increase the tube dia a teensey bit as well.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2021)

I guess if you have to custom make a drift to fit anything is possible,  thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> I guess if you have to custom make a drift to fit anything is possible,  thanks for all the suggestions guys.



Time to try the Flame Wrench. Good luck.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Time to try the Flame Wrench. Good luck.



It's out, after I made a custom drift to fit the application.


----------

